# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Što bi mjenjali u predškolskim ustanovama

## Alamama

Već duže vrijeme udruga se sprema malo jače pozabaviti temom vrtića i jaslica a posebno regulative lokanom i državnom nivou koja bi pomogla ustanovama da poboljšaju svoje usluge a onda naravno da našoj djeci bude bolje.

Nadam se da cemo jako brzo ovaj projekt oziviti pa zovemo sve koje zanima ova problematika da nam pomognu. Za pocetak zanimaju nas svi problemi koji vas muce ( a mogli bi se rjesiti ako se dignu na razinu gradskih ureda isl) i date prijedloge na ovu temu.
Uz to naravno svi potencijalni clanovi koje ovo zanima mogu se javiti da se ukljuce u akciju

----------


## NanoiBeba

Prehrana - mislim da će se svi složiti samnom.
Već u jasličkoj grupi daju djeci paštetu, hrenovke i zdenka sir. 
Meni je to najveća zamjerka koje sam se odmah rano ujutro sjetila.

----------


## Marija

Moji klinci su kod časnih sestara (tj. sad samo Daniel), ali Paula je bila prvo krenula u državne jaslice, i ono što mi se učinilo kao koma je normativ-jedna teta na 20 malih beba :shock: Ne stigne svima ni pelene promijeniti, a kamoli baviti se s njima, uz svu dobru volju i ljubav pema djeci. Ne znam koliko ima teta na birou, vjerojatno bi ih se moglo zaposliti više po jednoj grupi da netko odluči izdvojiti  lovu za to.

----------


## sunshine

Evo, moja beba (8 mjeseci) sad ide u gradske jaslice skoro dva mjeseca. Dio jaslica za tako malene bebe je poprilicno opremljen, ali se nalazi na uzasnoj lokaciji, BTW sigurno ste procitali clanak o pozaru koji se dogodio neki dan uz same jaslice. Zgrada u kojoj su smjestene bebe je drvena i stara bez uporabne dozvole. Nalazi se u dvoristu ispred kojeg je smece svih vrsta...... Kad tete izvedu bebe vani, gadjaju ih granjem i sl.  
Hrana je solidna, kao i higijena. Na osam beba su tri tete. Hvale vrijedne!

----------

Više teta na određeni broj klinaca...pa mi smo u srednjoj školi dobivali novog profesora ako nas je bilo više od 12 u grupi...  :Rolling Eyes:  

A ja za sad nemam nikakve namjere Karla uopće slat u jaslice...svekrva mi je to predložila, ali ću prije naći nekog tko će mi ga pričuvat preko dana kad ona ne može...ili potjerat MMa na porodiljni :D

----------


## NanoiBeba

Sunshine- tvoja beba je u našem vrtiću. On je jedan od, mislim 2, u Zagrebu koji ima jaslice za bebe od 6 mjeseci.
Nek te tješi, da je im je glavna zgrada u Voćarskoj jako lijepa.

----------


## Barbi

Prehrana.
Radno vrijeme - u našem vrtiću dežurstvo počinje u 16h i traje do 17h. Ja ću možda uskoro raditi do 17h i nema nikakve šanse da prije 17 i 15 dođem do vrtića, a ne mogu baš svaki dan izlaziti pola sata ranije s posla. 
Sigurna sam da ja nisam jedina.

----------


## Tacka

Definitivno bi svaki vrtić trebao imati stalno zaposlenog logopeda i psihologa. 

Problem sa logopedima je sljedeći:
- oni po zakonu više nisu zdravstveni djelatnici
- prije je svaki nekadašnji dom zdravlja imao barem jednog logopeda
- logopedi nemaju zakonsku mogućnost otvaranja ordinacije jer nisu zdravstveni djelatnici
- danas u Zagrebu samo neke bolnice imaju logopeda
- jedina ustanova koja se bavi logopedijom je Suvag
- privatni logopedi djeluju kroz udruge, studije za komunikacije i sl. ili rade u fušu, dakle Zavod za javno zdravstvo ne subvencionira terapiju kod logopeda koji radi na takav način, dok terapiju u Suvagu subvencionira
- ako vrtić i ima logopeda tada je on zadužen za nekoliko lokacija, pa prema tome ima fond od barem 500-tinjak djece, i radi samo dijagnostiku a ne i terapiju
- logopedi koji sada rade u nekim vrtićima i školama su večinom stalni zaposlenici Suvaga, što znači da djeca koja idu na terapiju Suvag imaju manji broj mogućih termina u kojima mogu dolaziti, učestalost termina je minimalna

Zašto su logopedi važni za djecu u predškolskim ustanovama:
- djeca do školske dobi moraju znati sricati i rastavljati riječi na glasove ( stručno: fonetska analiza i sinteza), kod većine djece to se razvije samo po sebi dok neka imaju problema, što ukazuje na problem u govoru koji nije izražen nepravilnim pričanjem
- problemi s grafomotorikom
- problemi s brzim pričanjem, zamuckivanjem, što je kod većine djece prolazna faza dok kod nekih se zadržava i do kasnije dobi
- problemi s koncentracijom, pamćenjem
- problemi nepravilnog izgovora pojedinih glasova
- negramatičan govor

Psiholog je definitvno nužan zbog povećanog broja rastava, nasilja u društvu i sveopće agresije koja nas okružuje svakodnevno kroz medije i društvo. Kontinuirani i kvalitetan rad s tako malenom djecom koja imaju problema, pomoći će toj dječici da izrastu u kvlitetne ljude koje neće pratiti traume iz djetinjstva cijeli život.

Najbitnije od svega je što bi djeca, a i kadar u predškolskim ustanovama, imali mogućnost kontinuirane i kvalitetne pomoći od logopeda i psihologa.

Vrlo čest protuargument predškolskih ustanova je da bi se sa takovim radom remetio rad u grupi, međutim ako se sa ritmikom, stranim jezicima, pjevanjem i ostalim aktivnostima koje obavljaju vanjski suradnici koje roditelji dodatno plaćaju ne remeti rad u grupi ne vidim zašto bi se radom psihologa i logopeda to činilo. Vjerojatno je problem u financiranju, odnosno nema subvencija za takav tip rada, a mnogi roditelj ne bi bili u mogućnosti plaćati dodatno logopeda ili psiloga (mislim na one roditelje čijoj djeci je potrebna takva pomoć).

----------

u raši u vrtiću djeca nemaju grijanje.......
vrtić je naravno prezadužen, što neplaćanjem roditelja, što nebrigom gradskih vlasti..... i od ove jeseni djeca nemaju grijanje sve dok se dugovi ne podmire....
ok, hladno je ali nije još baš tako jako...ali, (one koje žive na moru znaju o čemu pričam) šta kad zapušu bure??? šta kad ispod svkih vrata propušta hladnoća???
a djeca su "primorana" ići u vrtić jer roditelji nemaju drugog izbora.......
općenito mislim da se gradske vlasti(ne samo kod nas nego u cijeloj hrvatskoj) premalo brinu za vrtiće i škole......i da premalo izdvajaju novčanih sredstava....

----------


## marta

mene najvise smeta sto ne mogu utjecat na prehranu svog djeteta. mogu ja rec da ne zelim pastetu i hrenovke i lisnato s pekmezom, al sta ce mu dati umjesto toga?

----------


## NanoiBeba

Daphne, jednom sam negdje čitala da vrtići nikad ne traže novce od roditelja i da ima dosta dužnika (misli se na one koji ne plačaju redovito jer ne mogu) - nego vrtići ionako dobivaju novce od grada ili općine (na uplatnici se i vidi da mi u Zgb-u npr. plaćamo gradu, a ne direktno vrtiću.
Kod vas je to nebriga grada i meni je to oko grijanja grozno.

----------


## lunaleo

Ne znam da li je to svugdje praksa, ali u vrtiću gdje su moje nećakinje tete ne idu sa djecom na zahod, nego to obavljaju sami, čak i oni najmlađi.
Ne znam, meni se čini da bi ih ipak trebalo nadzirati, čini mi se malo pretjerano od trogodišnjaka očekivati da se uredno obriše i poslije opere rukice (naravno da ih ne operu), a ipak mislim da bi, posebno nakon velike nužde trebali oprati ruke.

----------


## Poslid

Prehrana, psiholog, pedagog, logoped, obavezni tečajevi usavršavanja za tete.
Kod nas je još veliki problem zbog različitog stava grada prema djeci koja idu u gradki vrtić od onih koji idu u privatne vrtiće (naravno u sufinanciranju).
Smjensko radno vrijeme, uvođenje više vremenskih grupa (npr. 10 satno, 6 satno, igraonica...)

----------


## mamma Juanita

I meni se čini da je 2 tete na 20ak djece premalo. Osim toga, često se dogodi da se to svede i na jednu tetu, jer ponekad ona druga negdje ode ili dođe malo kasnije.

Prehrana: već i vrapci na grani znaju da mesne paštete ni hrenovke ne spadaju u zdravu prehranu, pa zašto ih onda daju našoj djeci, a mnogi od nas to ni kod kuće ne jedemo?

----------

Prehrana
U Zadarskom vrtiću kod časnih sestara hranu su dobivali iz državnih vrtića i na nju se nije moglo utjecati. 

Radno vrijeme
... je do 16 sati. A mame koje rade do 16 h ne mogu na vrijeme stići u vrtić, pa se naslušaju komentara kako i one, iako su časne sestre, imaju svoje radno vrijeme, i moraju se odmoriti, i bla, bla, bla... 

Što je moje radno vrijeme takvo, ko mi je kriv?!  :Sad:  

A da vam ne pričam o spajanju NORMALNIH radnih dana sa blagdanima, pa si i časne sestre uzmu tu naviku da se ne radi dan ili čak dva pred praznik, jer kao: pa svi spajaju dane!? Gdje ću ja s djetetom tada, jer je moj poslodavac privatnik, i kaže: neradni dani su samo oni označeni crvenom bojom u kalendaru?

----------


## KristinaLara

mogu li podići temu

već mjesecima pitam (predlažem) odgojiteljicama mogu li kao roditelj doći i sat -dva pomoći u aktivnostima
npr. nisu išli van cijeli tjedan jer njih dvije ne stignu obući njih 15toro djece pa ne idu van, stanujem na 10tak metara od vrtića i rado bih se uključila i u takve aktivnosti - obući čizmice, šal, kapu, rukavice i jaknu i s njima biti vani pa ako  i neko dijete traži na wc mogu barem s drugom odgojiteljicom biti sa skupinom vani - ali ne
oni cijeli siječanj, veljaču su bili ukupno 5 puta vani na zraku (zagrebačkom smogu)

----------


## Lupe

Ja osobno nisam još mama; ali cijeli život sam okružena temom vrtića budući da moja mama radi u vrtiću (rodom sam Varaždinka,igrom slučaja i posla se našla u Dalmaciji)tako da malo više kritički gledam na sve to tu gdje se nalazim.Po meni neke stvari koje su definitivno manjak tu su:
-radno vrijeme vrtića (svaka čast vrtićima koji su u gradovima i večim mjestima);definitivno prekratko pa se po meni taj vrtić više svodi na igraonicu nego vrtić
-uvjeti prostora
-uvjeti za upis : od toga da oba roditelja MORAJU raditi, da djete mora već samostalno ići na zahod a ne "još" bit na pelenama, dob djeteta (iznad 3 godine-a šta je sa mlađom djecom čiji roditelji nemaju neku alternativu za čuvanje??)

To su samo neke "sitnice" koje sam primjetila, s tim da kao što sam rekla još nisam roditelj i za sad nemam problema ili nekih stvarnih primjedaba al eto rekoh, da i ja iznesem svoje mišljenje....

----------


## spunky125

-radno vrijeme:  mm radi do 17, i prije 18h ne može stići po klince, a ja dođem tek u 19.30 doma
-jaslice: 2 tete na njih 25, katastrofa, većinom su sami dok ih presvlači jer su tete u smjenama 7-13, 10-16h
-neobavještavanje roditelja o rod. sastanku
-spajanje grupa kad je teta na bolovanju, pa ih je još više na 1 tetu

----------


## Lucas

sve ovo + malo više brige oko toga tko dolazi po dijete...
npr mi smo pri upisu morali u upitniku, između ostaloga, ispuniti i tko će doći po dijete u slučaju da ja ili mm zbog xy razloga ne možemo doći...
ja sam navela šogoricu i svoga tatu jer oni jedini smiju podići moje dijete iz vrtića (jer jedini imaju as)

do sad sam ga uglavnom ja ili mm podizali, nikad,nikad nitko drugi i tete znaju da dolazimo samo mi

silom prilika jedan dan nisam mogla po maloga jer sam imala gripu i pošaljem šogoricu po maloga (prije toga obavijestim tete telefonski)
šogorica nikad nije bila u tom vrtiću i "zalutala" je u krivu grupu i traži mog sina
teta dovede jednog klinca koji se zove isto kao i moj  šogorica se pukne smijati jer "nije to taj" jer je taj preveliki i teta ju pošalje na drugu grupu... 
bez pitanja tko ste mu vi, i zašto nisu došli roditelji/baka/djed/teta tko već dolazi inače po maloga....

moglo je ispasti ko u onom vicu; ...ma dajte bilo kojeg, ionako vam ga sutra vratim....  samo što ovo nije smiješno....

tako da, voljela bi da se malo više obrati pozornost na sigurnost

i što mi se ostale mame žale, ja nemogu reći jer ja osobno nisam doživjela u našem vrtiću
da tete,kad djeca izađu van, puste ih da trče i guraju se, dok se one grupiraju i jednom kutku i blablabla.... 
a djetetu je dovoljna sekunda da izleti na cestu ili da zaglavi negdje gdje nebi smjelo...

----------


## Eci

Definitivno me najviše smeta preveliki broj djece na premalom prostoru i jedna teta koja, naravno, ne može hendlati njih 27(!!!) kako bi trebalo (iako se stvarno trude i super su).
Netko je na jednom drugom topicu napisao da u Sloveniji na jednu tetu ide i jedna njegovateljica koja pomaže pri oblačenju, higijeni... To bi trebalo uvesti i kod nas. ( i ja bi se odmah prijavila :Grin: ).

----------


## spunky125

i još jedna stvar, mogućnost dovođenja djeteta oko 11 sati-prije ručka i spavanja, jer neki roditelji rade u smjenama pa bi rado se podružili sa svojim djetetom taj tj. kad su popodne.

----------


## Ivanna

Kod nas je najveći problem to što nema mjesta u vrtiću za svu djecu. Znam, to je svugdje problem, ali mi imamo samo taj jedan jedini vrtić. Prehranom sam uglavnom zadovoljna. Nema hrenovki i pašteta; mislim da su nama rekli da po novim standardima toga ni ne smije biti u vrtićkoj prehrani pa neznam kako se to nađe na vašim jelovnicima. Mogli bi izbacit i one panirane riblje štapiće, ali ajde, to jede samo u vrtiću jednom u tjedan-dva pa nije neki bed. 
Nekim roditeljima je problem i radno vrijeme do 16 h. Ima puno roditelja koji rade i u popodnevnim smjenama. Ja sam jedna od njih, ali meni to nije bitno jer ga ima ko čuvat popodne. Međutim, mislim da je nekima to problem.
Praznici se ne spajaju pa tu nemam zamjerke. 
Zapravo sam jako zadovoljna s vrtićem i tetama, al uvijek može bolje. Samo grad treba dati novce. I shvatit da je vrtić daleko važniji od nekih projekata za koje uvijek ima love a niškoristi.

----------


## Tulipanka1

trebalo bi povećati broj teta u vrtićima i još jedna stvar koja mi smeta do neba: jasno mi je da neki roditelji nemaju kome ostaviti svoju bolesnu djecu pa ih pod antibioticima vode u vrtić i time izlažu svu djecu bolesti.
ili bi se trebalo striktno držati zakona da se bolesna djeca ne vode u vrtić ili bi trebalo imati posebnu sobu za tu djecu s kojima bi , naravno, bila teta.

----------

